# Gaming Mouse + Keyboard



## Zeench (24. August 2009)

hi Leute,
da ich mir nun dabei bin nen neuen PC zu bestellen inklusive Monitor, brauch ich noch ne gute Gaming Mouse und nen Keyboard dazu.

Preis ist erstmal zweitrangig.
Wichtig ist für mich bei der Maus, min 5 Tasten muss sie haben und sie darf nicht zu groß sein, evtl auch wireless. 
Hatte bisher nur wireless Mäuse und war eigentlich zufrieden, das Kabel störte mich irgendwie immer.
Sidewinder X8 oder Razer Mamba find ich ganz cool, wobei mir beim preis der Mamba ja schon die Spucke weggeblieben ist. Gibs evtl. noch andere gute Spielermäuse? Alternativen zu den o.g. Wireless Mäusen wären schön.

Tastatur weiss ich gar nich worauf ich achten soll ausser auf die Optik.
spiele zwar MMOs aber diese Makro Tasten werde ich nicht nutzen das weiss ich jetzt schon. Hat viele Gründe die aber hier nix zur Sache tun 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir nen paar schöne zeigen/nennen.

Grüße Chriz


----------



## Feuerreiter (24. August 2009)

Welches Budget hast du denn für beide Sachen?
Als Tastaturen böten sich sowohl der Hersteller Logitech als auch der Hersteller Razer an. Roccat wäre durchaus auch noch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Zeench (24. August 2009)

Wie gesagt geld ist zweitrangig  
für was Tolles geb ich auch tolles Geld aus 
Nur wie schon erwähnt ich brauch keine highend Tastatur mit zig Makrotasten etc.
bei der Tastatur is eigentlich nur haptik optik und der druckpunkt wichtig. Son schönes schlichtes leuchten der Tasten wäre auch nett 

Naja und Anforderungen an die Maus stehen ja schon oben.


----------



## Arctosa (24. August 2009)

Als Tastatur würde ich dir die Tarantula  ans Herz legen, benutze ich selbst seit ca. 1Jahr.
Als Maus, wenns den kabellos sein muss ist die Sidewinder X8 sie beste Preis/Leistungs Lösung, wenns auch mit Kabel geht ist die Avatar NZXT mein Geheimtip.


----------



## Xion4 (24. August 2009)

Also ich habe nun die G19 und die Roccat Kone. Optisch nicht schlagbar, da farblich passend und Beleuchtung auch anpassbar aneinander ist. Leistung ist grandios. Aber das sieht jeder anders.


----------



## Zeench (25. August 2009)

War gestern mal bei Saturn und konnte dort die Sidwinder X8 inne Hand nehmen und finde das die zu klobig ist, desweiteren finde ich persöhnlich sieht die echt billig aus. Für meine Hand ist die echt nix.
Erst dachte ich die is perfekt für mich, weil die Daumentasten nicht neben einander liegen sondern übereinander, finde ich gut weil man den daumen kaum bewegen muss. Allerdings ist das nur eine Wippe welche schnell ausleiert. 

Dann gab es dort auch die Razer Mamba und auch die Kone, beide waren noch in die engere auswahl gekommen aber beide konnte ich nicht testen, die Mamba wollten sie nicht auspacken weil sie zu teuer ist und sie sie nicht einfach im laden rumliegen haben wollen (ist ja nich so das die 500€ Handys einfach so da rumliegen hätten...). Dann bin ich abgehaun weils mir zu blöde war mit den 

werde mir dir Avatar NZXT und Tarantula angucken.
G19 ist mir definitiv zu teuer, G15 habe ich mir angeschaut, allerdings klappern die Tasten da sehr stark hab ich das Gefühl ansonsten find ich die schon nicht schlecht. Hab mir auch die Sidewinder X6 angeschaut aber sowas billig verarbeitetes hab ich ja schon lange nichmehr gesehen. und die is im Reallife ja absolut hässlich


----------



## cane87 (25. August 2009)

Also ich habe mir vor kurzem von das Logitech Illuminated Keyboard schenken lassen. Finde ich sehr sehr geil. Bin Programmierer und da schreibt das Hirn schon mal schneller wie die Finger können. Ist mit dieser Tastatur aber super zu tippen wegen dem kurzen aber torzdem sehr guten Anschlag. Verarbeitung ist auch top und die weiße, dreifach dimmbare LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist einfach nur schick!

Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online: Logitech Illuminated Keyboard, USB, DE (920-000913)

Ach ja, zum Thema Maus:

bin da im Moment nicht am neusten Stand was da so aktuell ist. Habe seit ca. einem Jahr meine Razer Deathadder in Kombination mit einem ExactMat Mauspad und dem optional ehrhältlichen ExactRest-Polster und mit der Kombi bin ich so zufrieden, dass ich schon länger nicht mehr geguckt habe was  sich so am Maus-Markt tut ^^


----------



## pc-samurai (25. August 2009)

Microsoft

Sidewinder X8 Mouse (OVP - 5€)

Sidewinder X6 Tastatur (OVP - 5€)

Gibt es i-wie hier ne aktion und bei der X6 kannste das  komplette numblock abziehen und auf der anderen seite ranmachen und als makro-tasten nutzen oder komplett ab lassen (hab eine)


mfg

pc-samurai


----------



## Zeench (25. August 2009)

pc-samurai schrieb:


> Microsoft
> 
> Sidewinder X8 Mouse (OVP - 5€)
> 
> ...


 
wie gesagt die X6 fällt komplett raus da die einfach nur (entschuldigt wenn ich das so sage) hässlich ist und billig aussieht.
X8 als Maus muss ich mir nochmal durch Kopf gehen lassen, aber momentan liegt die Razer Mamba ganz vorne bei mir auch wenn der Preis sehr hoch ist. Sie bietet alles was ic will, sehr gute ergonomie viele tasten und neuste funktechnologie.


----------



## cami (25. August 2009)

Ich würde auf die Razer setzten.
Ich beseitze selber schon seit gut 1 1/2 Jahren die Razer Copperhead und finde diese einfach geil!
Sie liegt mir richtig gut in der Hand, ist nicht allzu schwer, hat angenehme "Klickpunkte" bei den linken und rechten Maustasten, sowie bei den Tasten auf der Daumen, wie auch Kleinfingerseite.
Auch jetzt nach 1 1/2 Jahren fühlt sie sich fast noch wie am ersten Tag an. Einfach klasse. 
Was mir bei der Copperhead gefällt, ist die Gummibeschichtung an den Seiten, somit hat man sie wort wörtlich im Griff ^^

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir, auch wenn es nicht direkt um die Copperhead geht, etwas weiter helfen.


----------



## Zeench (25. August 2009)

Das ist so dass, was mich als einziges bei der mamba stört.
Das sie so rutschige Seiten hat. Jedenfalls wurde das im Review von einem nutzer so geschrieben.

Das Problem ist das ich kein "normaler" User bin, ich schiebe meine Maus mit Daumen, Ringfinger und kleinem Finger. Die meisten Mäuse sind aber anders entwickelt. Nämlich so das man die Hand komplett drauflegt und sie ausschließlich mit Handgelenk und Arm bewegt.
Da tut sich dann bei mir halt das Problem auf das die Maus nicht sehr hoch sein darf und die Seiten nicht rutschen dürfen da ich dort ja ständig anfasse.


----------



## SCUX (25. August 2009)

wie ich hier schon geschrieben hab geht es eigentlich mit der Rutschigkeit...

was du beim zocken bedenken musst;
die Maus geht nach einigen Sekunden in eine Art StandBy, wohl um den Akku zu schohnen.
Beim akuten Schießanfall kann das hinderlich sein....zB beim Snipern oder sonst wo auf der Lauer liegend 
hat mich schon hier und da nen Kill gekostet bei CoD4


----------



## Zeench (25. August 2009)

subbi das ist eine zufriedenstellende antwort.
Beim snipern bleibt die maus doch keine mehrere Sek lang an genau der selben stelle? Bei mir jedenfalls nicht, ganz leicht bewege ichd ie maus immer.

Aber nur so nebenbei biste sicher das es keinerlei einstellung dafür gibt?

ich dachte mir fehlt im direkten vergleich zur Kone evtl das 4 Wege mausrad aber habs bei mir gerade mal getestet ich brauch das nicht wirklich.
Habe hier ne MX1000 von vor fast 5 Jahren, die kann das auch, aber habs nie genutzt.


----------



## SCUX (25. August 2009)

Zeench schrieb:


> ganz leicht bewege ichd ie maus immer.


dann spricht nix dagegen 



> Aber nur so nebenbei biste sicher das es keinerlei einstellung dafür gibt?


noch nicht, soweit ich weiß...evtl gibt es ein Softwareupdate..wäre wünschenswert....wobei das Problem bei einer relativ kleinen Kundschaft wohl eher untergeht 

was auch etwas nervt sind die zusatztasten vorne an der Maus..in wilden Gefechten kann man da leicht draufkommen...hab jetzt noch garnicht geschaut ob man die ganz deaktivieren kann....ansonsten kann man die ja mit einer Taste belegen die nichts anrichtet^^


----------



## Zeench (26. August 2009)

echt? kommt man da leicht ran?
die sehen eher so aus als würde man mühe haben die zu betätigen.

Habe gerade mal ne Nutzwertanalyse gemacht zwischen der Kone und der Mamba, die Mamba hat gewonnen mit knapp 7% vorsprung.


----------



## Kaputt ? (26. August 2009)

Also ich persönlich finde die MX518 noch immer am besten und natürlich auch die G15 (die alte aber)


----------



## SCUX (26. August 2009)

Zeench schrieb:


> echt? kommt man da leicht ran?
> die sehen eher so aus als würde man mühe haben die zu betätigen.
> .


 naja, also ab mittelgroße Hände kann man schon leichter mal draufkommen....in der Hitze des Gefechts^^


> Habe gerade mal ne Nutzwertanalyse gemacht zwischen der Kone und der Mamba, die Mamba hat gewonnen mit knapp 7% vorsprung


schick mal nen Link....kenn ich garnicht...


----------



## Zeench (26. August 2009)

Die nutzwertanalyse habe ich selbst mit Excel gemacht 

Ist ein gängiges Mittel in der BWl um den Nutzen einer produzierten Ware im vergleich darzustellen.
ist sone Art Ranking.

Dort werden die Vor und Nachteile gegenübergestellt und mittels eines Gewichtungsfaktors miteinander verglichen. am Ende kommen 2 Zahlen raus von denen die Größere "gewonnen" hat 



> Also ich persönlich finde die MX518 noch immer am besten und natürlich auch die G15 (die alte aber)


MX518 hab ich als Zweitmaus und taugt mir überhaupt nix, da ich wie schon erwähnt meine Hand nicht auf der Maus ablege sondern nur mit den Fingern steuere.

Und die G15 kommt auch nich in Frage da die tasten viel zu klapperig sind.

Als Keyboard wirds wohl das Roccat Valo. Das hat nen perfekten Anschlag ohne dieses lästige klappern was es bei vielen Keyboards gibt.


----------



## SCUX (26. August 2009)

Zeench schrieb:


> MX518 hab ich als Zweitmaus und taugt mir überhaupt nix, da ich wie schon erwähnt meine Hand nicht auf der Maus ablege sondern nur mit den Fingern steuere.
> .


  genau das mache ich auch, und gerade deshalb empfand ich die G5 (iss ja quasie baulich eine 518) als SEHR angenehm...
ich habe mir die Kone gekauft und kam anfangs GARNICHT damit zurecht...wegen der Form/Größe....als bei der Kone das Mausrad brach habe ich mir die Mamba geholt. Und die wahr, wie gesagt, angenehmer beim "halten"...aber die G5 ist einfach Top!!!!!!!!!! (ich glaub ich habs schon dutzendfach hier und da erwähnt, die G5 mit Kabel an/ab Funktion wäre Göttlich )



> Als Keyboard wirds wohl das Roccat Valo. Das hat nen perfekten Anschlag ohne dieses lästige klappern was es bei vielen Keyboards gibt


ich habe das Logitech Illuminated Keyboard  TopTeil


----------



## Zeench (26. August 2009)

vom illuminated hab ich auch schon gehört, allerdings is das ne Laptop Tastatur oder?


----------



## SCUX (26. August 2009)

Zeench schrieb:


> vom illuminated hab ich auch schon gehört, allerdings is das ne Laptop Tastatur oder?


nicht mehr oder weniger wie die Valo 
http://pics.computerbase.de/2/2/7/2/4/2.jpg


----------



## Clastron (26. August 2009)

Ich empfehler die G9 Maus und die G15 Tastatur oder die G19 Tastatur


----------



## tolga9009 (26. August 2009)

Ich kann auch mal ein Wort über die Mamba verlieren, die ich einen Tag lang mein Eigen nennen durfte, danach habe ich das Teil wieder zurückgegeben.
Bin von einer DeathAdder auf die Mamba umgesprungen und habe sogar Plus-Punkte bei der Ergonomie wahrgenommen. Die zwei Seitentasten fühlen sich rau an, garantiert rutschfest! Der Wireless Mode ist sehr angenehm, auch funktioniert es problemlos, ohne jegliche Aussetzer.
Doch der Grund, warum ich es zurückgegeben habe, lag schlicht und einfach daran, dass sie scharfe Kanten am Boden hatte. Das hat die ganze Zeit ein unverträgliches Kratzen am Mousepad (Stoff) ausgelöst. Da ich von einer Maus dieser Preisklasse soetwas nicht dulden konnte, vorallem auf einem neuen (!) Goliathus Mauspad, habe ich es schließlich zurückgegeben.
Ich weiß nicht, ob es ein Einzelfall war, ich weiß auch nicht, ob es mit einem Kunstoffpad behoben wäre (sehr gut möglich), jedoch ist das in der Preisklasse einfach unmöglich.
Aufgefallen sind mir bei der Benutzung die lange Akkulaufzeit und die imo gute Software (hat hier und da mal Aussetzer, etwas langsam, aber hat alles, was man braucht).
Weniger gut war halt die relativ (zum Preis) schlechte Verarbeitung an den Teflonfüßen, am Boden, an den zwei DPI-Tasten, die scharfen Kanten an der Stelle, wo man das USB-Kabel einsteckt und das "zittern" beim Doppelklick.

Ich möchte noch abschließend einige Aussagen kommentieren:



> die Maus geht nach einigen Sekunden in eine Art StandBy, wohl um den Akku zu schohnen.
> Beim akuten Schießanfall kann das hinderlich sein....zB beim Snipern oder sonst wo auf der Lauer liegend
> hat mich schon hier und da nen Kill gekostet bei CoD4
> 
> ...


Die Maus ging bei mir (aktuellste Firmware und Treiber 1.08.02 + 1.05) erst nach ca. 1min in den Standby Modus. Bei der allerkleinsten Bewegung war die Maus wieder sofort da, ohne jegliche / merkbare Verzögerungen. Ich habe zwar keine Spiele gespielt, jedoch bemerke ich solche kleinen Aussetzer normalerweise sehr gut, bin halt son kleiner Perfektionist .



> echt? kommt man da leicht ran?
> die sehen eher so aus als würde man mühe haben die zu betätigen


Ich persönlich muss mir fast einen Krampf holen (habe mittelgroße Hände!), um an diese Tasten ranzukommen, ohne die Maus großartig zu verlegen. Ich glaube, dass es drauf ankommt, wie man die Maus anpackt. Wie gesagt, hatte ich diese Tasten kein einziges Mal ausversehen betätigt, ich bin nicht mal in die Nähe der Tasten gekommen ^^.
Aber das Problem lässt sich leicht beseitigen, indem man einfach die Tasten im Treiber auf "Button Off" stellt.

Fazit: Die Mamba ist nur dann einen Kauf wert, wenn du Geld wie Heu hast. Ich hätte wahrscheinlich die Mamba behalten, wenn ich ein Kunststoffpad gehabt hätte. Jedoch bietet ein Stoffpad für mich mehr Ergonomie! Es ist z.B. weich, warm, leise (!) und hat imo bessere Gleiteigenschaften. Aber das ist schließlich Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich würde dir die DeathAdder empfehlen, die hat bei mir zwar nur ein halbes Jahr gehalten, aber der Fehler scheint mittlerweile verschwunden zu sein (ein Freund von mir hat's nicht mehr.

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## SCUX (27. August 2009)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich muss mir fast einen Krampf holen (habe mittelgroße Hände!), um an diese Tasten ranzukommen, ohne die Maus großartig zu verlegen. Ich glaube, dass es drauf ankommt, wie man die Maus anpackt.


 also ich würde ja fast behaupten das ich die Maus recht weit Hinten anpacke, da mein Hanballen komplett hinten auf dem Pad liegt....
und das ich keine "großen" Hände habe, würde ich auch mal sagen =



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dennoch liegen die Tasten exakt neben meinen "Spiele"finger^^

da ich einen neuen Rechner habe, und die Maus ohne Software(Razer_Treiber) gerade nutze, muss ich sagen das der StandBy auch *NICHT* mehr im normalen spielen sich bemerkbar macht 

den Rest kann ich bestätigen....
über 100.- würde ich auch nicht mehr ausgeben für die Maus (ich musste ja nur draufzahlen durch die Rückgabe der Kone, das tat nicht so weh^^)


----------



## Zeench (27. August 2009)

Hmmm scharfe Kanten an der Unterseite geht gar nicht, da ich auch nur Stoffpads benutze, aus den gleichen Gründen.

SCUX hast du sowas auch bemerkt oder war evtl wirklich nur nen Produktionsfehler?

Die Mamba gibs ja schon für 99€. Geld wie Heu habe ich zwar nicht, allerdings lege ich wirklich viel Wert auf die Optik und das Wireless.
Desweiteren stört mich bei der Kone die höhere Bauform. ist zwar nicht viel aber wie gesagt so wie ich die Maus benutze würde mich das stören.

Ihr verunsichert mich immer mehr.
Denkt euch mal den preis weg und sagt mir welche ihr alleine vond er Leistung her nehmen würdet, Mamba oder Kone.

@Scux, das Valo kostet aber nur 10€ mehr und hat noch Makro tasten dabei, was der Illuminated fehlt.
Mal ganz abgesehen von dem Display  ich weiss ich weiss is nur spielerei aber dennoch nice to have.


----------



## SCUX (27. August 2009)

Zeench schrieb:


> SCUX hast du sowas auch bemerkt oder war evtl wirklich nur nen Produktionsfehler?


ich finde da nichts scharf....habe allerdings (Bild oben) ein Hartplatikpad!!!!!! kann also nicht sagen wie die Unterfläche auf Stoffpads reagiert....das solltest du am besten bei MediaMarkt oder Saturn testen 

*Was die Mamba generell angeht,*

 *ich würde 75€ für sehr angemessen halten, nicht mehr!*

 *das Mausrad ist nicht so der Bringer!*
 *der Akku hält keine 4Std,* für einen Spieler bedeutet das eh jeden Abend laden, oder beim zweiten Einsatz mitten drinn umstecken*!*
 *die Klicktasten sind recht schwammig, also der Punkt an dem der Klick erfolgt liegt recht tief!*

 *die Maus liegt recht gut in der Hand!*
 *für Faktor cool* 
 *die Matrialqualität ist sehr* gut *(bis auf Rad&Druckpunkt)*

*ergo; die Maus ist einen Kauf wert, aber nicht wenn man darauf sparen muss *




> @Scux, das Valo kostet aber nur 10€ mehr und hat noch Makro tasten dabei, was der Illuminated fehlt.
> Mal ganz abgesehen von dem Display  ich weiss ich weiss is nur spielerei aber dennoch nice to have


stimmt, und du darfst auch nicht die Musik vergessen...immerhin Fiept und Piept die Valo recht laut sobald die Beleuchtung eingeschaltet wird 

mag sein das die Valo "mehr" kann,
aber ich würde ienfach mal so in den Raum werfen das bei Dingen die beide Tastaturen "können" die Illuminated einfach besser ist von den Werten 
ich bin absolut kein Logitech Fanboy, aber die G5 und die Illuminated sind wirklich göttlich!!!111!!
Wenn die einer nicht schön findet - ok
Wenn einer keine kurzen Tastenanschlag mag - ok
Aber die Illuminati ist erhaben über jede fachliche Kritik


----------



## Zeench (27. August 2009)

wie jetzt die fiept und piept??
Da hab ich noch gar nix von gehört...

Keine 4h Akku Laufzeit?
Also da muss was mit deinem Akku sein.
Das gibs nich, selbst die alten nickel-cadmium akkus halten länger trotz des memory effektes.
Wenn die voll geladen ist muss die min 8-10stunden lang durchhalten,eher mehr.
Meine MX 1000 von vor 5 Jahren schafft locker 7 stunden...
manchmal zocke ich 3 Tage ohne zu laden und die hat immernoch 1 balken.. 

4h sind nicht akzeptabel!!!!


----------



## SCUX (27. August 2009)

Zeench schrieb:


> wie jetzt die fiept und piept??
> Da hab ich noch gar nix von gehört...
> .!


 hier kannst du mal klicken zB bei Post 9 und auch Andere haben das bemängelt 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...t-valo-im-test-kann-die-spieler-tastatur.html 





> Keine 4h Akku Laufzeit?
> Also da muss was mit deinem Akku sein


öhm, jain, habe es nicht richtig geschrieben....
bei unter 4Stunden nimmt Razer die Ware zurück....hatte ja einen Umtausch weil der Akku nur 1-2Stunden lief....
aber ich werde jetzt mal die Zeit genauer im Auge behalten...hatte sie ne Woche nicht laufen, dann 3Abende und gestern beim zocken musste ich umstöppseln...

es wird ein großer Unterschied sein ob man mit der Maus am Rechner "arbeitet" oder zocken tut....beim spielen ist ja quasi eine 100% nutzung über längeren Zeitpunkt....bei Handys hast du ja auch ne LAufzeit von über 14Tagen und dann 3Stunden Gesprächszeit


----------



## Zeench (27. August 2009)

Beim Handy is das auch was anderes, dort sind Lautsprecher im Einsatz welche natürlich je nach Lautstärke eine bestimmte Leistung abfordern.
Die Maus allerdings tut dies nicht. Das einzige was bei der wirklich Leistung abfordern kann is das 2,4GHz Wireless. Diese Frequenzmodulation verlangt der Maus sicher einiges ab.
Aber 4 h sind wirklich inakzeptabel wenn die Maus voll geladen ist.

Das mit der Valo is ja blöde...
Ich will ne Illuminated mit Makrotasten!!!!
Wobei ich bei der Illu auch gehört habe das die Beleuchtung nichd er Hit ist, das E der ESC Taste soll wohl nich wirklich gut leuchten und im ganzen isses wohl nich überall gleich ausgeleuchtet.
Kann man die Illu dimmen? Das is wichtig, denn ich befürchte das es mich sonst blenden könnte... Es soll nur ganz dezent leuchten.
Meine gelesen zu habend ie hat nur 3 Dimm-Stufen???

Werde nach der Arbeit mal zum MM fahren und gucken ob die die Kone und Mamba da stehen haben bzw ob ich die mal anfassen kann, denn im Saturn sagten sie sie würden die beide nicht auspacken!!! Gamer Ware wird nicht ausgepackt hat der Jungspund zu mir gesagt


----------



## Bimpf (27. August 2009)

also ich benutze eine g15 und ne razer copperhead und bin damit total zufrieden. die maus liegt sehr gut in der hand und reagiert präzise


----------



## tolga9009 (27. August 2009)

> also ich würde ja fast behaupten das ich die Maus recht weit Hinten anpacke, da mein Hanballen komplett hinten auf dem Pad liegt...



Wie ich sehe, liegen deine Finger aber ganz auf den Maustasten. Meine Fingerspitzen liegen ungefähr in der Mitte der Maustasten, der "Rest" ist in der Luft. Dann liegt noch mein Handballen auf dem Mauspad, das wars. Deshalb bevorzuge ich High Sens, um nicht ständig mit dem Handballen rumzurutschen.
Für Zeench bedeutet das: Liegt deine Hand genauso wie die Hand von SCUX auf, dann überleg dir das mit dem Kauf!
Liegt sie eher wie meine (zugegeben schlechte ) Beschreibung auf, kannst du bedenkenlos zugreifen. Nur mal so nebenbei: Ich habe bemerkt, dass der SCUX und ich fast gleichgroße Hände haben. Meine sind nur etwas "knochiger" ^^.



> Keine 4h Akku Laufzeit?



Wie ich dem Text entnehmen konnte, benutzt SCUX nicht die aktuellen Treiber (ich gehe auch von der Firmware aus). Razer hat offiziellen Meldungen nach, in der Firmware nachgebessert. Bei mir hatte die Maus nach ca. 6 normaler Benutzung, mit einigen Pausen dazwischen (jedoch ohne aufzuladen), ganze 3 Balken noch. Also randvoll.

@SCUX: Würde dir mal raten, ein Firmwareupdate zu machen und evtl. die Treiber zu installieren -> Achtung: Du brauchst eine 2. Maus oder musst dich mit Tastatursteuerung etwas auskennen.



> *die Klicktasten sind recht schwammig, also der Punkt an dem der Klick erfolgt liegt recht tief!*



Kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Bei mir waren die Druckpunkte aller Maustasten knackig gut! Vorallem die Seitentasten haben einen extrem guten Druckpunkt. Aber das ist rein subjektiv / relativ zu sehen. Bin halt von einer DeathAdder umgestiegen und die verbesserten Druckpunkte hatten's einfach in sich!



> ich finde da nichts scharf....habe allerdings (Bild oben) ein Hartplatikpad!!!!!! kann also nicht sagen wie die Unterfläche auf Stoffpads reagiert....



Ich habe mal ein Bild angehängt, wo die scharfen Kanten zu finden sind.
Rot: scharfe Kanten, wo das Unterteil und das Oberteil aneinandergesteckt wurden. Zum Vergleich: bei der DeathAdder stoßen Unterteil und Oberteil nicht GENAU am Boden der Maus zusammen, sondern etwas höher, sodass es zu keinen derartigen Problemen kommt. Die Diamondback wirkt dagegen, wie ein einziger Guß.
Blau: Die Abbruchstellen (bei der Produktion) der Teflonfüße wiesen bei meiner Maus scharfe Kanten auf. Undzwar beide. Könnte man vielleicht beheben, indem man andere Mausskates benutzt (z.B. DeathAdder Everglidez).
Gelb: Die extrem (!) scharfen Kanten an den Ecken. Ist zwar aus dem selben Grund wie das Rote da, jedoch möchte ich diese hervorheben, da sie vielleicht besonders hervorstechen.
Man könnte das Problem mit dickeren Mausskates aus dem Weg räumen. Jedoch halte ich es persönlich für Schwachsinn, eine Maus für 120€ zu kaufen und DANN auch noch die Mausskates nachzubessern (+10€ und (?) Garantieverlust (?)). Sollte es nicht funktionieren, sind 10€ futsch und man darf sich beruhigt ein gutes Kunststoffpad holen (z.B. Destructor für 40€). 170€ für ne ordentliche Maus? Nein, Danke, die Kohle stecke ich in einen Monitor oder in eine Grafikkarte. Als Maus reicht mir die DeathAdder, oder aktuell die Diamondback vollkommen aus.

Zur Roccat Kone: Ich hatte auch mit den Gedanken gespielt, mir die zu holen, jedoch scheint die Kone in Sachen Qualität einige Einbußen zu haben. Viele User ärgern sich über das schlechte Mausrad, was schnell kaputt gehen bzw. quietschen soll. Mich persönlich überzeugt letzendlich auch nicht die Technik, die dahinter steckt, wie z.B. TCU oder die veränderbaren Farben, die zwar ein tolles Gimmick sind, bei weitem aber kein Kaufgrund. 3200dpi halte ich, wie viele andere, auch nur für Mist. Mit der Mamba kam ich bei 5400dpi kein bisschen zurecht -> runtergeschraubt auf 1800dpi. "Toll, könnte ich gleich meine DeathAdder behalten" hab ich mir gesagt.
Ich werde mir wieder die DeathAdder holen oder eine SideWinder X8 und werde mich vorerst aus dem Maus-Geschäft zurückziehen, solange es keine Probleme gibt. Es ist ja nicht so, dass man jedes Jahr eine neue Maus braucht. Kleines Real-Life Beispiel: Ein Freund von mir hat sich mal die Logitech MX518 2005 zum Release gekauft und benutzt die Maus immernoch! Und er kann einfach von der nicht wieder loskommen ^^!
Deshalb würde ich dir einfach mal raten: Geh zum MM und nimm die Mäuse mal in die Hand, teste sie auf den verschiedensten Mauspads. So habe ich mich in die DeathAdder verliebt . Und schränk deine Wahl nicht auf Mamba / Kone ein, nur weil beide technisch überzeugend sind: Sachen wie TCU oder einen internen Profilspeicher mit Platz für 1000 Makrobefehle brauchen die Wenigsten, ich brauche es garnicht.

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## mercenary (27. August 2009)

Also ich hab die Valo, mit der ich absolut zufrieden bin!!!
Letzten Montag ist nun auch eeeeeendlich meine Roccat Kone gekommen und ich muss sagen die topt alle bisher gehabten Mäuse!!!

Die liegt wirklich super in der Hand, ist derbe präzise und sieht durch die Beleuchtung einfach mal übels geil aus

Hier mal nen paar technische Details für alle dies genau wissen wollen 

# Maximale Abmessungen: 130 x 75 x 43 mm (L x B x H)
# Gewicht: etwa 120 bis 140 Gramm
# Elektronisch erkennbare Wechselgewichte (5, 10, 15 und 20 Gramm)
# Rechtshänder-Ergonomie
# Laser-Sensor mit maximal 3200 DPI
# 1.000 Hz Abtastrate, 6,4 Megapixel, 7.080 FPS, 20 G
# Interner 72 MHz Prozessor
# Acht Maustasten plus 4-Wege-Mausrad
# 128 KByte interner Profilspeicher
# Ausgeklügeltes Belichtungssystem
# Tracking-Control-Unit (TCU)
# 1,8 m Mauskabel

Ach übrigens.....

Das Mausrad was früher für ein bisschen Ärger gesorgt hat, soll laut Hersteller verbessert worden sein.

SOOO erstmal.....Viel Spass bein ZOGGEN


----------



## Zeench (27. August 2009)

> Für Zeench bedeutet das: Liegt deine Hand genauso wie die Hand von SCUX auf, dann überleg dir das mit dem Kauf!
> Liegt sie eher wie meine (zugegeben schlechte ) Beschreibung auf, kannst du bedenkenlos zugreifen.


Sie liegt auf wie deine Tolga bzw liegt nicht auf .
Ich habe auch meist eine relativ hohe Sens, da ichs gnauso mache wie du 
Akkulaufzeit hört sich nun auch gut an.

War gerade mal beim Media Markt, dort durfte ich die Kone testen (schonmal mehr als bei Saturn, wobei ich glaube der Verkäufer war aus ner anderen Abteilung, der hatte null Plan von nix was ich ihm da erzählt habe ) 
Die Mamba hatten sie allerdings nicht mehr da, ausverkauft!!!!

Die Kone hab ich abgehakt, die is nix für mich. Auch wenn das Problem mit dem Mausrad schon aus der Welt geschafft wurde. Die is irgendwie nich so griffig wie ichs mir vorgestellt habe und noch zu hoch, niedriger is besser.

Ich hab mir die Deathadder mal angeschaut, die liegt wirklich gut in der Hand und da sind die Druckpunkte der Maustasten schon ok, wenn die der Mamba noch besser sind dann is ja alles gut.

Valo hab ich auch abgehakt denn die sieht echt billig aus. Wenn man es sich genauer anguckt merkt man das sie es nicht ist und das sie wirklich gut verarbeitet ist, aber die sieht wirklich aus wie Altplastik ausm Container  die Illuminated hatten sie nicht da, genausowenig wie im Saturn. 
Werd ich mir wohl bestellen müssen und wenn sie nich gut is geht sie zurück.


----------



## darkfabel (27. August 2009)

ich habe die G11 und heute die razer Naga bestellt


----------



## labernet (27. August 2009)

die komische 1328074912890 button maus? O.o


----------



## tolga9009 (27. August 2009)

> Ich hab mir die Deathadder mal angeschaut, die liegt wirklich gut in der Hand und da sind die Druckpunkte der Maustasten schon ok, wenn die der Mamba noch besser sind dann is ja alles gut.



Die sind besser, kann ich dir schon so sagen. Vorallem aber die Seitentasten, denn die haben mich wirklich überzeugt. Wäre da nur nicht das Problem mit den scharfen Kanten gewesen, hätte ich die Maus behalten . Echt schade . Kann, wie gesagt, ein Einzelfall gewesen sein, was ich jedoch stark bezweifle. Das sind halt diese Kanten, die bei der Produktion entstehen. Die müssten eigentlich geschliffen werden. Selbst in die Hand nehmen bei einer 120€ Maus wollte ich nicht unbedingt.
Wenn du es kaufen möchtest: Ich würde dir den Kauf von MM empfehlen, da Sie bei der Rückgabe wirklich sehr kulant sind, zumindest bei uns. Wenn du die Verpackung ganz vorsichtig öffnest, dann direkt die Maus entnimmst (ohne Akku einzusetzen etc.) und dann auf deinem Mauspad testest, anschließend wieder einpackst, wird es garantiert keine Probleme bei der evtl. Rückgabe geben.
Ehrlich gesagt wünsche ich mir, dass es bei dir diese scharfen Kanten nicht gibt und dass es sich bei mir um einen Einzelfall oder eine kleine Streuproduktion (nennt man das so?) handelt. Denn ich würde gerne wieder eine Mamba kaufen, natürlich ohne diese Probleme ^^.

Euch noch nen schönen Abend,
Tolga


----------



## SCUX (27. August 2009)

@Tolga
- ja, das mit der Firmware muss ich machen...hab nur grad meine alte G5 verliehen....Tastensteuerung ist doch meist mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben zu bewältigen, oder 

- die Klicks sind im Vergleich zur G5 sehr schwammig, die Razer Mäuse die ich vom MM oder Saturn kenne haben das aber alle  wollte aber nicht sagen das er "schlecht" ist...nur schwammiger wie bei der G5 

- und ja, vorne an der Kante ist es spitz/rau, hab grad mal mit dem Finger getestet...bei einem Hartplastikpad merkt man nix davon...aber bei Stoff oder weichem Gel würde es wohl stören!!

- was den Griff angeht, so wird die Maus bei meiner Steuerung ausschließlich von den Fingerspitzen berührt/geschoben, mein Handballen kommt nicht auf der Oberfläche der Maus...


----------



## Zeench (28. August 2009)

Ich werde heute nochmal zu Saturn gehen und Fragen ob sie mir die auspacken zum testen. Evtl find ich ja wieder nen doofen abteilungsfremden verkäufer der das macht 

Kaufen tu ich sie dann im Netz da hab ich ja sowieso das 14tägige rückgaberecht. und es ist auch noch 30euro billiger als im laden.

Naja mal schauen ich halte euch aufm laufenden...


----------



## SCUX (28. August 2009)

also wenn ich mir jetzt nochmal ein Set kaufen müsste/könnte/würde wäre es;
(wieder) die Illuminated



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die neue G500 (die aber auch diese BLÖDEN Tasten Vorne hat)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde die passen auch optisch schön zusammen 

für was brauchst du denn Markotasten?? wenn es auch ein "nice_to_have" ist....wirf es über Board  Beleg einfach die Mausknöpfe mit dem Kram


----------



## Zeench (28. August 2009)

jep, wäre auch ncie to have, hätte damit gern mal bissl rumexperimentiert.
der Preis für die Illu is schon gesalzen dafür das die nix hat ausser bissl licht...


----------



## SCUX (28. August 2009)

Zeench schrieb:


> jep, wäre auch ncie to have, hätte damit gern mal bissl rumexperimentiert.
> der Preis für die Illu is schon gesalzen dafür das die nix hat ausser bissl licht...


  das Ding hat wohl mit die hochwertigste Qualität aller "Dinger" 
und die Valo wäre noch teurer


----------



## tolga9009 (28. August 2009)

> das Ding hat wohl mit die hochwertigste Qualität aller "Dinger"
> und die Valo wäre noch teurer


Dem stimme ich zu. Die Valo sieht schlicht und einfach "billig" aus, hat jedoch aber gute imho sehr gute Funktionalität. Die Illuminated würde ich mir persönlich auch holen, wenn ich nicht schon eine Tastatur hätte.
Es kommt halt auf die Kriterien an:
Falls Optik und die Background LEDs eine Rolle spielen, kannst du mit der Illuminated nichts falsch machen.
Falls Optik > Funktionalität, dann Valo.
Andere beleuchtete Tastaturen fallen sowieso raus. Die Razer Lycosa hat viel zu schwache LEDs, vorallem sieht man das Licht NUR bei direktem draufschauen. Die Lycosa Mirror glänzt halt wie ein Spiegel, der imo aber etwas billig aussieht. Die einzige Alternative bleibt die Jahre alte, immernoch teure Razer Tarantula.
Für mich wäre es, wie gesagt, GANZ KLAR, die Illuminated.

Btw: Die G500 sieht echt nice aus! Ich muss mal schaun, wann die rauskommt, vielleicht wird die DeathAdder doch ersetzt ^^.

Viele Grüße,
Tolga

Edit: Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass auch die neue Roccat Kova verdammt billig aussieht. Was fürn Plastik benutzen die bloß?


----------



## Zeench (28. August 2009)

War gerade nochmal beim Saturn, diesmal hat nen Kumpel von mir gearbeitet, der hat die Mamba dann mal ausgepackt für mich. UND sie ist DIE PERFEKTE Maus für mich.
Als wäre si maßgeschneidert worden! ich werd mir die jetzt bestellen, bzw bei HOH anfragen ob die mir nen gutes Angebot machen wenn ich da den Rest meines PCs auch noch kaufe...

UND die Illuminated hatten sie auch da und ich kann eure Meinung nur bestätigen, was verarbeitung und Qualität angeht ist das das beste was ich je gesehen habe... Tasten fühlen sich an wie aus Metall.
Vom allerfeinsten! Die werd ich mir auch holen  Kann damit auch perfekt schreiben.


----------



## tolga9009 (28. August 2009)

@Zeench: Hast du die Mamba auf scharfe Kanten überprüft? Das würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren!
Aber schön, dass du dich jetzt endlich entschieden hast .

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## SCUX (28. August 2009)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> @Zeench: Hast du die Mamba auf scharfe Kanten überprüft? Das würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren!
> Viele Grüße,
> Tolga


du hattest voll Recht! die Kanten sind definitiv scharf! wie gesagt störrt dich aber bei einem Hartplastikpad überhaupt nicht 

@zeench
*MediaMArkt bietet* (zumindest in Hessen, und ich denke dann auch überall) *immer noch den vor langer Zeit beworbenen Service an das sie den Preis anpassen wenn die Hardware in einem offiziellen OnlineShop günstiger angeboten wird* 
Da MM und Saturn zusammen gehören, frag einfach beim Saturn, oder geh zum nächsten MM....schreibt dir die Seite des Onlinehändlers auf, die überprüfen das dann... Zu diesem Preis, + natürlich Lieferkosten, dürftest du sie somit auch direkt mitnehmen können 
Da läufst du (keine) weniger Gefahr irgendwelche b-Ware oder sonst was zu kaufen (kann natürlich überall passieren wenns doof läuft^^)


----------



## Zeench (31. August 2009)

Ja habe mir die von euch genannten Stellen überprüft, da war nichts scharfkantiges dran. auch die Ecken waren gut entgratet. Hab sie auf nem Stoffpad getestet, das lief wie ne 1!

Das mit MM und Saturn kenn ich nicht.
zumindest bei Saturn geht das nicht, denn wie gesagt nen Kumpel von mir arbeitet da und selbst er kann den Preis nich tiefer machen. er sagte das geht nur wenn ich 10 Stück davon mitnehme 
Mal gucken wann sich HoH wegen dem Angebot bei mir meldet (hoffe im laufe des Tages) dann bestelle ich alles da oder versuche das halt noma bei MM.


----------



## SCUX (31. August 2009)

beim MM in Wiesbaden geht es !! 
hab das schon bestimmt nen dutzend mal in Anspruch genommen


----------



## Zeench (31. August 2009)

findet man das irgendwo auf der Media Markt seite das es so einen Service gibt?
Meint ihr ich kann da anrufen und fragen?


----------



## Zeench (31. August 2009)

hab mal geschaut, es gibt bei MM wirklich eine "Tiefpreisgarantie", allerdings steht da drin, dass das Produkt in unserer Region billiger sein muss, die meinen damit Fachhändler keine Online-Shops.


----------



## SCUX (31. August 2009)

Zeench schrieb:


> hab mal geschaut, es gibt bei MM wirklich eine "Tiefpreisgarantie", allerdings steht da drin, dass das Produkt in unserer Region billiger sein muss, die meinen damit Fachhändler keine Online-Shops.


geh einfach in einen MM, such dir ein Verkäufer und sage
"mein Kumpel hat hier mal ne Maus gekauft, die hat er zu dem Preis bekommen den Alternate/hoh/sonstwer anbietet...KÖNNTE ICH DAS AUCH MACHEN??"
einfach nett sein, und sagen das dass ein Freund "da" schon so gemacht hat 
ausser ein NEIN kann dir nichts schlimmes passieren 

PERSÖNLICH ansprechen ist immer besser wie eine unterbazahlte gelangweilte Telefontippse zu beschwören^^


----------



## Zeench (31. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> PERSÖNLICH ansprechen ist immer besser wie eine unterbazahlte gelangweilte Telefontippse zu beschwören^^


Recht hast du  werds gleich heute mal ausprobieren.
Vorrausgesetzt ich schaffe es Zeitlich zwischen Arbeit und der Weiterbildung


----------



## Zeench (31. August 2009)

War gerade bei Media Markt, sie hatten die Mamba nichtmehr da!!!
Ausverkauft... Naja mal abwarten. Wenn sich HoH nichtmehr meldet, werde ich zu nem anderen Shop gehen.
Von so einem großen Shop erwarte ich eigentlich das die sich binnen Stunden zurückmelden und nicht binnen wochen...


----------



## SCUX (31. August 2009)

Zeench schrieb:


> Von so einem großen Shop erwarte ich eigentlich das die sich binnen Stunden zurückmelden und nicht binnen wochen...


aber gerade bei den "Großen" gehen doch viele Mails rein 
also wenn die innerhalb von 24Std antworten ist das schon ein sehr guter Service wie ich finde....
denk daran; jeder Angestelte bedeutet mehr Kosten


----------



## Zeench (31. August 2009)

SCUX schrieb:


> aber gerade bei den "Großen" gehen doch viele Mails rein
> also wenn die innerhalb von 24Std antworten ist das schon ein sehr guter Service wie ich finde....
> denk daran; jeder Angestelte bedeutet mehr Kosten



wenn ich ehrlich bin is mir das wurscht 
Alternate hat mir bisher immer noch am selben Tag geantwortet.
Amazon auch (sogar in weniger als 1h).

Einmal nen Angebot machen dauert ja nur 5min.
Habe ja sogar ne Excel-Tabelle mitgeschickt inklusive Links zu den Komponenten und zu den anderen Shops mit besseren Preisen.
Nur vom feinsten damit es schnell geht. Da erwarte ich wie gesagt ein wenig mehr.


----------



## SCUX (31. August 2009)

Zeench schrieb:


> wenn ich ehrlich bin is mir das wurscht
> Alternate hat mir bisher immer noch am selben Tag geantwortet.
> Amazon auch (sogar in weniger als 1h)..


wird evtl auch der Grund sein warum Hardware dort im Schnitt immer "etwas" teurer ist 
aber ich zahle gern ein wenig mehr für guten Service....

nur wenn die Firmen die den guten Service nutzen dann abschließend nichts verkaufen weil Leute sich nach der Beratung für einen Billigshop entscheiden...wird der gute Service irgendwann Geschichte sein  (<-- ist jetzt nicht auf deine Geschichte bezogen, sondern generell)


----------



## Zeench (1. September 2009)

Das stimmt schon, irgendwo hast du auch recht.
Aber ich bin da, so schlimm es sich jetzt für einige anhört, totaler Egoist.
Ich habe auch kein geld zu verschenken! Ich nutze jede Möglichkeit die ich habe.
Ich geh ja auch zu Saturn und Media Markt um die Maus zu testen, kaufen tu ich sie da aber sicher nicht.
Ich weiss genau wie diese Großen Ketten Arbeiten. Selbst wenn die noch 30% Nachlass geben machen die noch Gewinn. Umso lustiger isses noch das die Mitarbeiter das gar nich wissen. Ich weiss gar nich was diese Azubis und jungen einzelhandelskaufleute heute lernen. Das kann man sich relativ leicht ausrechen wenn man nen paar Eckdaten hat 

naja BTT: Ich habe immernoch keine Antwort. Bis heute Abend haben sie noch zeit dann bestelle ich bei DriveCity (die sind eh günstiger, kannste ich bis Dato gar nicht)


----------



## SCUX (1. September 2009)

Zeench schrieb:


> Ich weiss genau wie diese Großen Ketten Arbeiten. Selbst wenn die noch 30% Nachlass geben machen die noch Gewinn. Umso lustiger isses noch das die Mitarbeiter das gar nich wissen. Ich weiss gar nich was diese Azubis und jungen einzelhandelskaufleute heute lernen. Das kann man sich relativ leicht ausrechen wenn man nen paar Eckdaten hat


 
stell dir mal vor du führst ein Geschäft mit ca 2.000qm Fläche und 30 Angestellte. 
Du verkaufst Computermäuse, eine Maus kostet im Einkauf 30€,
wie sieht deine Kalkulation aus mit den Verkaufszahlen zu dem Verkaufspreis,
um deine monatlichen Kosten von sagen wir mal rund 80-90.000€ zu erwirtschaften 

Also wie gesagt, wer Service anbietet, muss natürlich mehr daran verdienen als jemand der evtl ausschließlich Lagerhaltung erwirtschaften muss.

Im übrigen weiß ich das bie manchen Artikel wirklich NUR mit 100% kalkulieren....und dies heißt bei zB 30€ EK (Einkaufspreis) halt 60€ VK (Verkaufspreis)
und jetzt ACHTUNG;
zieh mal "nur" 40% wieder ab  taa♫taaaa♪ haste noch den EK mit der MwSt 
also "verdienen" heißt was anderes ^^


----------



## Zeench (1. September 2009)

die Steuer is nen laufender Posten und wird nur an den Endkunden weitergegeben, die trägt der Händler nicht. Er hat also immernoch die 19% gewinn 

Ausserdem kann man das nicht auf einzelne Produkte runterbrechen man muss immer den ganzen laden beurteilen.
Manche Produkte werden sogar unter dem EK verkauft nur um Kunden zu gewinnen!!! Das ist gängige Praxis!
Nur das was sie da verlieren, das holen sie sich bei anderen produkten die auch bei den im "Markt" rumstehen wieder rein.
Und ich geh jede Wette ein das es bei der Mamba so ist das sie es sich über dieses Produkt wieder rein holen 




> Also wie gesagt, wer Service anbietet, muss natürlich mehr daran verdienen als jemand der evtl ausschließlich Lagerhaltung erwirtschaften muss.


Das ist natürlich richtig, aber da sind wir wieder da was ich oben schon geschrieben habe. Da bin ich egoist  Solange es so funktioniert werd ichs weiterhin so machen


----------



## SCUX (2. September 2009)

Zeench schrieb:


> die Steuer is nen laufender Posten und wird nur an den Endkunden weitergegeben, die trägt der Händler nicht. Er hat also immernoch die 19% gewinn



naja, ganz so einfach ist es nicht, 
sonst müsste man auch die kommenden Kosten mit einbeziehen...immerhin musst man "neue" Ware bezahlen owohl von der "alten" noch nicht alles verkauft ist oder unter EK verkauft wurde 



> Ausserdem kann man das nicht auf einzelne Produkte runterbrechen man muss immer den ganzen laden beurteilen.
> Manche Produkte werden sogar unter dem EK verkauft nur um Kunden zu gewinnen!!! Das ist gängige Praxis!
> Nur das was sie da verlieren, das holen sie sich bei anderen produkten die auch bei den im "Markt" rumstehen wieder rein.


wie auch immer, in Deutschland schließen wöchentlich dutzende Geschäfte weil es nicht mehr läuft....
und natürlich verdient ein MM bestimmt nicht wenig, aber halt durch die Masse...bei paar Mrd Jahresumsatz wird schon was hängenbleiben^^


----------



## tolga9009 (9. September 2009)

Wie sieht's inzwischen aus? Schon angekommen? Dürfen wir vielleicht ein kleines Review erwarten ? Ich suche immernoch eine gute Maus. Bei der DeathAdder hab ich Angst, dass mir das "Pixelskipping" noch einmal unter die Pfoten kommt. Deshalb wollte ich diesmal ne andere Maus ausprobieren.

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------



## Zeench (10. September 2009)

hi,
leider noch nicht da, da ich die Mamba wie auch die Illuminated zusammen mit anderen Komponenten (z.B. Gehäuse) zusammen bestellt habe.
Das hatte zur Folge das ich den Versand per TOF abwickeln musste nicht per DHL.
Und wie es aussieht ist TOF nicht der schnellste Versender 
Montag nachmittag hab ich die SMS von Alternate bekommen das die Ware bei der Spedition angekommen ist, bis heute ist bei mir noch nichts angekommen.
Obwohl Alternate nur rund 300km von mir entfernt ist.
Wenn es heute nach der Arbeit nicht zuhause angekommen ist, rufe ich da mal an.

Wenn ich sie dann ausführlich getestet habe, werd ich nen kleines Review schreiben, allerdings neige ich manchmal dazu subjektiv zu beurteilen


----------



## Zeench (11. September 2009)

So hab sie gestern bekommen und bin absolut begeistert, so hab ich mir ne Maus immer vorgestellt.
Verpackung sehr edel, alles nur vom feinsten, schon das der vergoldete USB Stecker ne Schützhülle aufweist, zeigt schon wie hochwertig diese Maus ist.

Gleiteigenschaften habe ich gestern nur ca. ne Stunde testen können.
Aber das was ich da gesehen habe war erste Sahne, betreibe sie auf nem neuen Razer Sphex Pad. Die gleitet darüber als ob sie fliegt.
Ergonomisch wie schon erwähnt für meine Hände sehr gut.
Die scharfen Kanten die mehrfach erwähnt wurden habe ich nicht.
Habe sie auch auf meinem alten Everglide Titan getestet, dort auch alles wunderbar.
Wobei ich doch nach langem testen bei Hartplastik Pads bleiben will, finde einfach die Gleiteigenschaften besser. Desweiteren is das Sphex nur 0.3mm dünn und perfekt für mich, mag die Erhöhungen der meisten Pads überhaupt nicht.

Naja zurück zur Mamba, nach dem Pairing lief sie sofort los, Treiber ließen sich nach dem DL einwandfrei aufspielen. Firmwareupdate habe ich auch direkt gemacht.
Lief alles super.
Die 2 Makrotasten sind bei meiner Hand auch perfekt platziert.
Versehentlich betätigen kann ich die nicht, aber sie sind auch nicht zu weit weg.
Eigentlich genau richtig. Aber das is wieder eher subjektiv, jede Hand is anders.
Druckpunkt der Tasten ist sehr gut, wobei die Daumentasten wirklich als ausgezeichnet bezeichnet werden müssen. Ich habe noch nie einen besseren Druckpunkt gefühlt als diesen.

Mausrad ist nicht nur Optisch eine Augenweide sondern gibt auch eine Gute Rückmeldung.

Wenn man die Mamba mit Kabel betreibt ist nichts Störendes festzustellen ausser das Kabel selbst. 
Sie besitzt zum arretieren eine art Klinge die das Kabel wirklich festhält. Ohne den Knopf zu drücken kann man das Kabel nicht entfernen ohne die Maus zu beschädigen.

Also bisher konnte ich keine Mängel feststellen.
Wenn ich sie ein wenig mehr gestestet habe wird ich noch mal was posten, evtl. mit bildern.


----------



## tolga9009 (11. September 2009)

Danke für den Mini-Review ! Die fehlenden scharfen Kanten haben mir etwas Mut gemacht, die Maus vielleicht doch in einpaar Wochen noch einmal zu Kaufen. Dass die Daumentasten dir gefallen, freut mich ebenfalls, da die Daumentasten auch mich sehr beeindruckt hatten.
Ich hoffe, dass du jetzt endlich "die perfekte Maus" für dich gefunden hast und lange damit klar kommst!
Freue mich schon auf den kompletten Review,

Viele Grüße,
Tolga


----------

